# sweep up into



## litchi

Bonjour,

J'ai du mal à comprendre cette utilisation du verbe sweep up :
"They discovered enormous tunnels of stone, most of them carved until they *seemed to sweep up into* majestic arches and vaults."

Pouvez-vous m'éclairer ?

Pour l'instant, j'ai contourné la difficulté ainsi:
"Ils découvrirent d'énormes tunnels de pierre dont la plupart étaient creusés de telle façon qu’ils semblaient ornés/coiffés/surmontés de voûtes et d’arcs majestueux."


----------



## Keith Bradford

To sweep (up/down) = monter/descendre de façon majestueuse.  P.ex:

_The princess swept down the grand staircase.
The mountains of Mourne sweep down to the sea._  (Voir chanson populaire du 19e The Mountains of Mourne - Wikipedia)


----------



## litchi

Ok merci !
Mais la tournure " carved until they seemed to sweep up into" est franchement complexe, non ?


----------



## Itisi

Je ne sais pas si ça veut dire que les parois sont _sculptées_ dans leur partie inférieure puis semblent etc, ou si les tunnels sont _creusés_, avec des parois semblant s'élever pour former etc...


----------



## litchi

Oui, le sens du "until" n'est pas clair non plus à mes yeux...


----------



## Itisi

Non, et pour moi, ça pourrait dépendre du sens de 'carved'.


----------



## Keith Bradford

Pour moi :
Carved = sculptés
Until = jusqu'au point où...​Sans en voir une photo il est difficile de deviner davantage.
​


----------



## Itisi

Oui, *Keith*, ça fait plus sens avec 'until'.  La sculpture serait à hauteur d'homme seulement.


----------



## joelooc

_jusqu'à ce qu'elles s'élancent en de majestueuses arches_
s'élancer me paraît convenir à la fois pour le mouvement et le style
carved : creusés à même la roche


----------



## litchi

@joelooc : J'aime l'idée de s'élancer mais si carved = creusé pour vous alors vous ne comprenez pas la phrase comme Itisi et Keith Bradford ?
Et quel sens donnez-vous alors à ce "jusqu'à" ?


----------



## joelooc

Je vois ça comme des boyaux grossièrement creusés à même la roche jusqu'à déboucher dans une salle plus vaste, mais je n'ai pas le contexte suffisant pour être catégorique. Les avis de Itisi et Keith Bradford sont généralement plus "pointus" que les miens. Ne considérez ma suggestion que comme une potentialité en l'occurence.


----------



## litchi

Ah oui, donc des tunnels bas de plafond creusés dans la roche qui débouchent (until) sur de grandes cavernes dont les plafonds s'élèvent en arches majestueuses ?
@Keith Bradford et @Itisi, vous en pensez quoi ?

"Ils découvrirent d'énormes tunnels dont la plupart, creusés dans la roche, s'élançaient/finissaient par s'élancer en voûtes et arcs majestueux." ?


----------



## Itisi

Tant qu'on n'aura pas la photo...

Mais ce n'est pas 'most of them carved' suivi d'une virgule...


----------



## litchi

Pas de photo désolée  Mais est-ce que ce sens vous semble plausible ?
Ce qui me pousse du côté de cette interprétation, c'est qu'il n'y a pas vraiment de détails qui viennent confirmer la présence de sculptures sur les parois.

Sinon, oui, j'ai modifié la syntaxe pour gagner en légèreté. Traduire until littéralement serait une erreur je pense. Il ne me semblait pas avoir trahi le sens proposé par Joelooc, si ?


----------



## Itisi

'tunnels of stone' ne donne pas l'idée de 'boyaux grossièrements creusés à même la roche', ni 'carved'.


----------



## litchi

Non, vous avez raison, il n'y a pas l'idée de "grossièrement", mais vous-même disiez qu'on pouvait comprendre "carved" comme "creusé", non ?


----------



## Itisi

C'est 'découpé'.


----------



## litchi

Je ne vois pas bien comment faire une phrase avec "découper" je vous avouerais...


----------



## Itisi

C'était juste pour dire que ça ne donne pas l'idée de grossièrement creusé.

Je ne sais pas ce que je pourrais ajouter d'utile, là...


----------



## litchi

Est-ce que ma proposition de trad en #12 peut convenir selon vous ? Je n'y inclus pas l'idée de "grossièrement".


----------



## Keith Bradford

Pour moi #12 est bon.


----------



## petit1

sculptés (entaillés) au point de sembler s'élancer en ... arches majestueuses
si bien sculptés / si habilement (si bien) découpés qu'ils semblaient s'élancer en ...


----------



## litchi

Ah, petit1, du coup ça rejoindrait ma proposition en #1 ?


----------



## petit1

Oui plus ou moins, avec l'apport des autres réflexions faites par Itisi et Keith.
Est-ce la description de lieux fictifs ou de lieux réels? Lesquels dans ce cas?


----------



## litchi

Non, ce sont des lieux fictifs.

Alors ça donnerait :
"Ils découvrirent d'énormes tunnels de pierre creusés/sculptés/découpés pour la plupart de telle façon qu’ils semblaient s'élancer en voûtes et arcs majestueux."
ou bien
"Ils découvrirent d'énormes tunnels de pierre si habilement creusés/sculptés/découpés pour la plupart qu’ils semblaient s'élancer en voûtes et arcs majestueux."


----------



## Itisi

Pourquoi 'habilement' ?  Les lecteurs peuvent s'en rendre compte d'eux-même d'après la description telle que l''auteur l'a écrite !


----------



## litchi

Oui, ce n'est pas nécessaire en effet.


----------



## petit1

Itisi said:


> Pourquoi 'habilement' ? Les lecteurs peuvent s'en rendre compte d'eux-même d'après la description telle que l''auteur l'a écrite


Je sais bien. Le problème c'est qu'un adverbe est inévitable avec le genre de construction que j'avais employé dans ma phrase (si ... creusé que)

La 1ère phrase de Litchi au post 25 évite cet écueil.


----------



## petit1

qui s'élançaient jusqu'à former des ...


----------

